# Kirovskie And Mayak



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

O.K. so the photo is worse than most on ebay







.

Here are two pre Poljot First Moscow Watch Factory creations.

The Mayak (right) from 1956 and the Kirovskie a few years later.

Of very little value, I know, but these are the sort of thing I collect and love







.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Oh my wallet.









I love two tone dials.









Nice one Ian.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> Of very little value


Monetarily maybe, but I'd value them









Fabulous lugs on the Kirovskie.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks for the comments lads







.

Its nice to know someone appreciates them apart from me. It can be a very lonely path I tread







( violins please







).

I'll try and get some better photos posted







.


----------



## Big Sal (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello, can you be more specific as to the date of the Kirovskie? I have one just like it and would love to be able to date it. The serial number on the movement is 2462127. THANKS!! Sal


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Welcome to the Forum Big Sal (what an ID ! )

Ian will have a shock to see this thread resurected after nearly a year! I'm sure he'll be on later waxing lyrically about all his pre poljot watches.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

They are rather nice


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Big Sal said:


> Hello, can you be more specific as to the date of the Kirovskie? I have one just like it and would love to be able to date it. The serial number on the movement is 2462127. THANKS!! Sal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hiya. The truth is I don't know Sal







.

The Mayak is easy because it has the date 02/56 stamped on the movement. This doesn't mean the movement was put into the case right away of course







.

The only reason I know the Kirovskie is later is the centre seconds hand. This amazing innovation







came late to Soviet watch manufacture ( like most things actually







).

Late 50's is my best guess looking at my Moskva watches ( another 1st MWF brand ).

When I get time I'll take the backs off my Kirovskies and we can compare serial numbers to see if that leads anywhere.

I'm afraid not much is known, or written, about the pre Poljot period







.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Very nice kirovskie - never heard of mayak though...


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Xantiagib said:


> Very nice kirovskie - never heard of mayak though...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mayak, which I think means "lighthouse" was one of the 1st MWF brands which died when Poljot came along.

You sometimes see these with dark reddish "stones" in the circles marked next to numerals on the dial.

I have one somewhere but two of the stones are off. I prefer them without the Soviet idea of blingski







.


----------

